# University of Hawaii/Ward Churchill-LOSERS!



## GAB (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Kaith,

I appreciate the straight shot attitude also, I just need to follow the rules closer and quit being a problem, I guess...

I just have a problem with having to post a new thread that might not get read and then someone will say, like what???

I wish it was not so you learn by being suspended, it would be nice to see something like...Stay on topic, or go to the study, or shut down the thread, or??

It is ok to bash the president and generals or the country or others but it is not ok to wonder what goes on in the admins location???

It is ok in a certain forum??? OK... Thanks for the heads up..I like this board very much. Thanks for your work and effort...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok...

Firstly,
 Everything in the Support Forum is read by me.

Secondly, 
  Warnings are often posted, sent out, etc, and are ignored.

Thirdly,
  The rules are posted. See "Terms and Conditions" link at the bottom of every page.

Fourthly,
  We do not make every decission public. This is true of 99% of the forums out there.


----------



## GAB (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Kaith,

Thanks for the private lesson..I don't mind on lookers...I am just a continuing student...

Regards, Gary:asian:


----------

